# Necesito circuito interfaz de teclado.



## M.A.S (Feb 9, 2008)

Necesito circuito interfaz de teclado que emulee las letras del teclado de PC, con botones.

Muchos programas se manejan apretando letras y funciones en el teclado de la PC bueno yo quiero pasa esas letras y funciones a botones en un tablero como si fuera un video juego.

En este caso es para hacer funcionar una fonola digital.

Si me pueden ayudar con un circuito se los voy a agradecer.

Saludos


----------



## AleixForo (Feb 13, 2008)

Hola, 
Lo que pides es complicado de explicar paso por paso peo para que tengas una idea general lo que tienes que hacer es emular el teclado. como lo hacemos? 
Una tecla tiene un codigo de 8 bits (sino recuerdo mal) mas un start bit y un stop bit. lo que tendrias que hacer es buscar los codigos de cada tecla que te interese (ya sea por internet o midiendo con el osciloscopio). Una vez tienes los codigos solo tienes que programar un pic que coga la tecla pulsada y en funcion de la tecla mandar el codigo de la tecla que quieras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2008)

Hasta 20 teclas tienes esto

74C922 o 74C923

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/120/243040_DS.pdf


----------



## M.A.S (Feb 13, 2008)

74C922 o 74C923 : Necesito el circuito de como usar esto!
No soy ingeniero, soy técnico reparador.

Necesito un circuito armado, el citg con sus perifericos.

Desde ya muchas gracias por contestar colegas.


----------



## samanthamarc (Feb 22, 2008)

Hola!

Gracias Fogonazo por la hoja de datos, yo también estoy interesada en el funcionamiento del codificador para teclado. Mi duda es simple (creo) las salidas del codificador ¿hacia donde van conectadas? es decir, hablando de los periféricos de la PC. Gracias


----------



## El nombre (Feb 22, 2008)

En algún sitio vi una cosa como esa. 
Busca en el google la modificacion del teclado para juegos e igual te aparece.

El susodicho manitas desmonto el teclado e identifico las pistas de las teclas que necesitaba. desmonto todo lo demás quedandose con el circuito del integrado, soldó unos pulsadores y a correr. 
Toda una obra de arte.


----------

